# Darkfield Alpha für Oculus Rift



## Podden (22. Dezember 2013)

*Darkfield Alpha für Oculus Rift*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1MbcLTzG6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind ein dreiköpfiges Entwicklerteam aus Dresden und möchten euch unser aktuelles Projekt vorstellen: Darkfield Alpha, einen Multiplayer-Weltraum Shooter für Oculus Rift (aber auch ohne spielbar).
Es befindet sich momentan noch in einer frühen Phase, man kann uns aber bereits jetzt unterstützen und bekommt Zugang zu Alpha-Versionen und später natürlich zum fertigen Spiel.
Kommende Woche erscheint die dritte Alpha-Version und erweitert die Featureliste:


Spoiler




Team-Deathmatch Space Dogfighting
Laserkanone und Zielsuchende Raketen
Schutzschilde und Booster
Bots in allen Spielen zuschaltbar
2 Fraktionen (Angreifer aus dem Hyperraum und Verteidiger der Raumstation)
eine Map im Asteroidenfeld



weitere Infos und den Download findet ihr auf unserer Webseite.
Wir bitten ausdrücklich um Kritik und Anregungen .


Gruß
Martin, Mark & Daniel

PS: Falls es jemanden gefällt darf er gerne mal bei Steam Greenlight für uns voten


----------



## Podden (8. Mai 2014)

Ein kleines Update:
mittlerweile heißt das Spiel *Darkfield VR* und schreitet prächtig voran. Die aktuelle Version ist v4.5a und nach einer kleinen Bugfix-Version und der Implementierung des namensgebenden "Darkfields" (eine Art Tarnfeld, gegnerische Raketen verlieren ihre Zielaufschaltung, man verschwindet kurzzeitig vom Radar und aus dem Blickfeld des Gegners) wollen wir mit der Beta Phase des Spiels beginnen.

Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aktueller Trailer




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LI8wPlDt6FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Folgt uns bei Twitter oder Facebook und falls Ihr bereits einen Oculus Rift besitzt könnt Ihr den Fortschritt der Entwicklung miterleben, indem Ihr das Spiel bereits jetzt ab knapp 11 € erwerbt und regelmäßig mit aktuellen Alpha und Beta-Versionen versorgt werdet.


----------

